# Thinking of selling my horse



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Try a little harder to find a trainer, you are in Arizona, the hub of Arab activity.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I have looked into it but they want ridiculous amounts of money for boarding and training. I am looking but most arab trainers are show trainers and want nothing to do with unregistered stock. I have seen some of their methods and its would not make my horse trail save, just make her try not to kill me in the arena for a limited amount of time.


----------



## Ace46773 (Aug 21, 2014)

My best advice would be to go back to the basics. I went through the same thing when i bought a young horse with a bucking problem. I just went back to the groundwork and then just walking. Eventually jogging/trotting then with time lope. Now hes an amazing horse! They have all kinds of training videos on youtube that could help. Hopefully this helps...thats my best advice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

If you're just not in to her anymore, then the kindest thing to do is pass her on to someone who will give her the love an attention she deserves. If what waresbear says is right, and you are surrounded by arab trainers, why not ask around and see if anyone who's qualified will take her? You certainly could _try_ asking money for her, but it seems like a more reasonable option to give her to a qualified trainer who will treat her right. 

It's really incredible of your family to offer you help like that, but if you're not feeling it, it's not fair to her to keep her.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I would really hate to see you get out of horses, makes me sad


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Don't give up on horses! If you feel she's too much horse for you then you're being one hell of a horsewoman and you need to follow your gut! Go ahead and sell her, and find yourself something you can actually enjoy. I don't get why putting her down would even be an option at all...

You can handle this situation, do not doubt!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Its not that i dont love her. I just cant ride her. One day she is fine. the next (like today) she tries to bolt while im dismounting her. Last time she did that she dragged me 40ft. I am tired of not being able to walk normal for weeks. She is not consistent in her behavior. For months she will be fine (starting around October) but as soon as april comes by she acts like everything will kill her. Random bolting, sprinting backwards and pulling a 180 at a gallop (still dont know how she did that).

Im watching the vids and willing to give it another go with her. I just feel lost. I make headway and she sprints backwards (both figuratively and literally). I have had her for 3 years and the honeymoon period only lasted the first year. the past 2 have been progressive getting worst.

I cant give her to a trainer. i have no registration info on her so she is a grade. no one wants to take in a grade 19 year old arab mare that needs work. I was suckered into paying $500 for her. I LOVE her but i leave mad and upset more than happy when dealing with her.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay, I hear you, this is supposed to be fun and it doesn't sound like any fun for you at all! You might trying rehoming her but I am thinking maybe no one would want her? What then? Do you keep her at your place or is she boarded?


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Is she okay on the ground? Perhaps, given she's a nice looker and all, someone might take her on as a companion horse. 

To be honest I don't think you'll get that much. I think, given her age and her issues, you would be lucky to give her away. 

If it's something you seriously want to do, then put up ads, see who contacts you. You may very well find a suitable home.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

She is boarded. If i had my own land she would get to wonder the back 40 untill she died. I am going to give working CA method with her a go. But if she dose not improve ... well yeah.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

It sounds like you had a bad day with her today. Don't make any rash decisions, really take your time and weigh your options. This is your hobby and it is supposed to be fun. 

Have you tried asking other experience horse people for help? I'm not talking about professional trainers, I could certainly never afford one of those either, I just mean people that have been around horses for years and know them. When I got Rio I had no clue what I was doing and had many, many offers of help from regular Joe Schmoe horse people. I got very lucky and wound up with a saint of a horse and didn't need them, but people were very kind and willing to help.

As to the question of who would want a 19 year old Arab with issues, the answer is lots of them. You probably won't be able to sell her, but you can definitely find her a good home. Rio was a 19 year old, with issues grade horse. We took him sight unseen. Please don't put her down without making every attempt to find her a home.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Id say a companion horse but she dose not play well with others. She may tolerate other horses but if they get in her bubble she will kick the crap out of them. 

She may go to a rescue if i cant re-home her. Or IF we can afford land keep her and let her be a pasture puff.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I would not put her down like tomorrow. its more of if she keeps getting worst by next year and a last ditch effort. I dont want her going to a kill pen and if that's what it looks like will happen then i will make that decision. and yeah i had a bad day with her, but for the past 2 months that is the only type of days i have been having with her. 

Im giving her another chance. Im going to be fallowing CAs dvds best i can and see if it helps. I have asked people but most people i know dont ride. or they ride once a month. My fiance dose not have time or she "listens to him". he forgets he is twice my weight and he can carry on a phone conversation while riding a bucking horse. There is a trainer where im at but i watched her beat a horse and back him up between the stalls for an hour (he had bite marks on his rump and no skin on his chest).


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Saskia said:


> To be honest I don't think you'll get that much. I think, given her age and her issues, you would be lucky to give her away.


You'd be surprised. In Arizona, you very rarely see horses for under $1000. If you do, they are usually rescued TBs that are grossly underweight and need some serious TLC or pasture pets ready for the meat wagon. Heck, I paid $1600 for my draft cross gelding and he was a 2yo, barely-handled stud colt.

Kiger, I think you're at the point where you've faced reality and realized that she isn't the horse for you. Good for you. We all want what's best for our horses if we sell them on, but we can't always guarantee that. Put her on Craigslist for $750 and state exactly why you're selling her. State that she needs an experienced handler, or she needs to be an only-horse pasture puff. I would put that the price is negotiable to the right home. 

Arabs are smart. It sounds like she's got your number and is using your fear to her advantage. There's no shame in admitting that.

I wouldn't get out of horses completely, though. Get out from under this mare first, then find somewhere with safe, sane horses to start taking lessons to regain your confidence. Start saving up and then when you've got your mojo back, go horse shopping and find the right horse for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Thats what im thinking though in the phoenix area most half decent horses are not more than 1k. I see them all the time (and have known a few). there are 5 registered, show arab 1-3 year olds i can get for the price im looking at selling her for.

I am afraid of her. she has dragged me 3 times. I can feel her thinking of doing something stupid and it scares me. Im willing to give it another go. I love this mare, she is my first horse and the love of my life (dont tell my fiance), but im ready for a divorce. Ill work with her, and i may have found someone to help me (from another, local forum). All i can do is try right? i will say this arena dose not make me feel better about riding a horse i come off of though.

And there is a pic of her "behaving" at the hitching post. She used to stand tied for hours no issue. today she was pawing and flipping out after being tied for 5 min. she got to spend a good 3 hours at the "post of wisdom" today.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Arabs are a different story, as far as price goes. The ones that you see for the low prices are the ones that won't make it at Scottsdale, so the breeders unload them for a pittance. A friend of mine picked up a registered 2yo filly from a top barn in Scottsdale because the filly wasn't "show quality." Since gaming, roping and western events are more popular around here, Arabs aren't extremely marketable to the average Joe who doesn't want to show in the Arab world. The same friend who picked up the 2yo filly for free has two other Arabs that she shows hunters with. They don't place well, even though they are great hunters, because they are Arabs. Another friend of mine got her now-12yo Arab gelding for free because our old BO didn't want him because he was an Arab (took him in from a friend as a favor, but he sat for five years because the BO hates Arabs). This gelding sold for $12,000 as a 2yo as an endurance prospect. 

Point is, you can pick up Arabs for a pittance...for a reason.

As for your mare, she sounds like a typical Arab who doesn't want to work. My old gelding (Arab/NSH cross, so 3/4 Arab) was the same way. His owners were afraid of him. I retrained him from the ground up, showed him that I wasn't going to put up with his stupidity and that I wasn't afraid of him, and he turned into a helluva horse. We used him as a bareback lesson horse in a French link eggbutt snaffle. His owners swore he couldn't be ridden in anything but a twisted wire snaffle, with roweled spurs. BUT, I didn't go into the deal with past baggage with him. We started completely fresh, so I had no idea what he'd do, which in turn meant that I didn't have anything to anticipate and turn into a self-fulfilling prophecy.

Not trying to make you feel bad, OP. Just saying that someone might be willing to take her on. Heck, if I could afford another horse, I would take her on as a retrain project.

ETA-Do you know anything about her breeding? In a couple of those pics she reminds me A LOT of my friend's endurance-bred gelding (the one that sold for $12,000 as a 2yo).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Im looking at retraining her. everyone says "restart her". Now i have the CA dvd i might be able to. i have never trained a horse so i dont know where to start. When i first got her i was 18 and fearless (i was also dumb). 19 goes by and we are still good. I was able to ride her 5-12 miles a day because i had all the time in the world (out of school and no job). Now i have a job to pay for her and not all the time, along with my fear of her. All she wants to do is sit in her stall.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I used a lot of CA when retraining my old gelding and when training my current gelding (who I got as a 2yo barely-handled stud colt). I love his stuff.

I'll let you in on a secret. I had never trained a horse either when I got my old gelding. Hell, I hadn't even ridden in thirteen years. What did I have? I had the will to do it and I had a knowledgable friend to help. I started working for her, lunging her horses when she couldn't get out to the barn, then she handed me Dakota as my project. It took a while (a year and a half or so), but we did it. He wouldn't stand still tied, hated baths, was horrible to lead, and was unridable when I started working with him. By the time I was "done" (read "His owners saw what a great horse he'd turned into and decided that I had just been feed-leasing him, so they took him back"), he loved baths, stood like a gentleman, and could be ridden by kids. 

Here's a pic of me on him. This was my first time on a horse in...almost fifteen years? The reins are loose, it just doesn't look like it because it was he was shaking his head and it was windy. :lol:


My point is, what you are talking about doing is indeed doable. It's A LOT of hard work and time. But, it's worth it. As much as I love Aires, I miss Dakota every day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

KigerQueen said:


> Its not that i dont love her. I just cant ride her. One day she is fine. the next (like today) she tries to bolt while im dismounting her. Last time she did that she dragged me 40ft. I am tired of not being able to walk normal for weeks. She is not consistent in her behavior. For months she will be fine (starting around October) but as soon as april comes by she acts like everything will kill her. Random bolting, sprinting backwards and pulling a 180 at a gallop (still dont know how she did that).
> 
> Im watching the vids and willing to give it another go with her. I just feel lost. I make headway and she sprints backwards (both figuratively and literally). I have had her for 3 years and the honeymoon period only lasted the first year. the past 2 have been progressive getting worst.
> 
> I cant give her to a trainer. i have no registration info on her so she is a grade. no one wants to take in a grade 19 year old arab mare that needs work. I was suckered into paying $500 for her. I LOVE her but i leave mad and upset more than happy when dealing with her.


Do what is best for you and for her.

However just wanted to make a couple points-
stop, take BOTH feet out of the stirrups, then fluidly slide forward and off. You can't get dragged (unless freak accident your clothing gets stuck or something) and chances are there won't be an issue if you do it quickly and smoothly. But ALWAYS take both feet out.

Also, is it always so consistent, good Oct-April, and bad April-Oct? Get a vet check. One last thing to try. She could need have some sort of reproduction issue that flares up when in season. Somethings can make riding painful. I would definitely recommend checking this out or at least speaking to a vet about her behavior. Maybe it's not, but one last thing to check.

She is beautiful, and I believe you do love her, but if you aren't happy then that is that. You could try a different horse or try working with a trainer. I would hate to see you get out of horses completely.

I've always loved your mare, I wish I could help but I'm not exactly close :/


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Arab mares, love them, they are special. Now reading through your posts I'm going to draw out 3 things.



KigerQueen said:


> She is not consistent in her behavior. For months she will be fine (starting around October) but as soon as april comes by she acts like everything will kill her. Random bolting, sprinting backwards and pulling a 180 at a gallop (still dont know how she did that).
> 
> I





KigerQueen said:


> And there is a pic of her "behaving" at the hitching post. She used to stand tied for hours no issue. today she was pawing and flipping out after being tied for 5 min. she got to spend a good 3 hours at the "post of wisdom" today.





KigerQueen said:


> All she wants to do is sit in her stall.



Ok, winter she is good, spring and summer she isn't? I would put money on some sort of hormonal imbalance or ovarian cysts, something along those lines being at the root of your issue, maybe worth following up.

3 hours at a hitching post? Arabs need to be engaged, not being tied up, it wont give her much wisdom, just makes her internalise her troubles, I don't think this is helping her.

Lastly, stalled? how long is she stalled, any chance of having her out the whole time? 

Remember Arabs are inherently people pleaser's, but are also very high energy, they are a lot easier to work with if they have a job, the more they do the better they are.


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

my arab gelding acted the same as your mare when i got him..it took me a year to get him safe and to be trust worthy..if i lived in az..id take your mare on in a heartbeat...i love arabs and i love challenges..arabs are just..special..and they challenge the rider every step of the way..some are worse than others..such as my phoenix..but i have kept at it..hes still not "perfect" but hes atleast safe to ride now and doesnt bolt every two seconds when he sees a bush lol


----------



## budley95 (Aug 15, 2014)

KigerQueen said:


> Its not that i dont love her. I just cant ride her. One day she is fine. the next (like today) she tries to bolt while im dismounting her. Last time she did that she dragged me 40ft. I am tired of not being able to walk normal for weeks. She is not consistent in her behavior. For months she will be fine (starting around October) but as soon as april comes by she acts like everything will kill her. Random bolting, sprinting backwards and pulling a 180 at a gallop (still dont know how she did that).
> 
> Im watching the vids and willing to give it another go with her. I just feel lost. I make headway and she sprints backwards (both figuratively and literally). I have had her for 3 years and the honeymoon period only lasted the first year. the past 2 have been progressive getting worst.
> 
> I cant give her to a trainer. i have no registration info on her so she is a grade. no one wants to take in a grade 19 year old arab mare that needs work. I was suckered into paying $500 for her. I LOVE her but i leave mad and upset more than happy when dealing with her.


Reading this - you say one day she's fine and others she's not. Have you tried Agnus Castus? Or Oestress as to be honest she sounds like she's being mareish and it's hormonal reading that (I haven't read any further so sorry if someone else has said this already). I had a mare that was perfect in winter and come spring when she was coming ino season I'd be cornered in a box where she'd double barrell me, bite me, chase me out her stable, cow kick when I was trying to groom her, honestly she was the most mild mannered perfect pony through the winter. She was a cow in the spring. Maybe have a chat with your vet about her hormones, I'm not saying this as a don't sell her, in my opinion if you start thinking about selling or put to sleep it's because you know you don't want them anymore and it makes it difficult to push through, but if it something as "simple" as hormones if you get on with her through the winter months it may be worth giving it a shot?


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

well she cycles year round. every other month. she will cycle in December. i agree it could be hormonal but i dont have the best vets out here. the vet most people use told my fiance his horse had strangles (it was an abscessed tooth). today he said a horse had a contagious disease by looking at it (paralyzed mouth and a abscess) turns out something got stuck in its mouth from feed. Sooo i have that going for me lol. 

I always take both feet out at the same time. first time i refused to let go of the reins. then my hand got stuck in the reins (idk how) and i think my hands locked on the reins last time. it was a blur until she stopped and i was standing with the reins. that horse thought she was going to die after that stint. 

Ill try to find a vet but the only one i have found that seams to know snot from crap is over 30 miles away. my mare dose not trailer well. she get in, but then she flings herself everywhere and cuts herself up, so she may need a vet by the time we get there -_-'. and the only person who would trailer her thinks i "worry about nothing" and will give me hell. I also dont currently have the money for the tests and possible surgery to remove ovaries if they are the issue. I have looked into it and will continue. 

Also there is no way to have her out very often. people are arena hogs and im happy if i can RIDE in the arena 2 times a month. today someone turned their horse out and LEFT! so i sat there, with my horse tied next to the arena for an hour or so for her to come back. when she when about her business with her horse still out i when to the round pen... who also had a horse in it. so i waited about 2 hours for an arena. When she dose get turned out she wanders around eating leaves and manure for about 15min then stands at the gate. there are no places that turn out in my area. if they do its in the arena for MAYBE 30 min.


Thank you all for being supportive and giving my incite. i have been dealing with this for a while. and while people i have known for 3 years watch me flounder they go and do their thing and dont offer help, even when asked (even though i have spent 3 hours holding up their colicing horse, or saving their horses from themselves when no one was there but me). This gives me hope. I am willing to try with her, but when you have no idea what you are doing it gets harder and harder to be positive, even more so when your horse acts bi-polar.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Kiger, I am with you on your decision on selling her. 

Personally I've had a horse that I just did not get along with. I could have spent the money on retraining him, but I still probably would have resented him because he just wasn't _what I want.

_Horses are too expensive to keep and maintain to not have what you want, or as close to it as you can get. Especially when you don't have the land to keep them yourself. If you did spend the money to retrain her, would she be what you want then? There are some quirks that just can't be taken out of the horse - and yours isn't exactly a young one. Not that she couldn't be trained, but she may have some quirks that she's set in her ways on.

Good luck on your sale! It's hard to do, and hard to say goodbye. I always worry where they will go, what will happen to them and will usually make a deal with someone if I think it's a really good match. I am sure you'll find her a great home. Don't give up on horses though, maybe before you buy another one look into leasing a few or just taking lessons and getting away from the responsibility of 'ownership' again until you're ready.

If you do decide to keep her and continue to work with her, good luck on that too  I'm sure whatever happens it will work out fine.


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

Here's another thought, maybe you can TRADE her. 
Maybe someone has outgrown their horse and wants to move up to a more advanced horse. 
Ask around about trading her. 
Tell your farrier you are interested in changing horses, they see alot of horses. 
I think it's great you are willing to vocalize that you love her but she's not the horse for you. 
That happens sometimes. 
Also, sounds like the management at the place you board needs to do a better job. 
They should not be allowing people turn their horses out into the arena or round pens and leave. Try talking to the managers and owners. I am sure this issue isn't bothering just you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I might have got this wrong, but it sounds like you have a high energy horse with minimal turn out and not a lot of physical or mental stimulation. This is a recipe for disaster with any horse or rider, a horse needs to be moving and eating all day.

Unfortunately, with minimal turnout, unless you can ride every day, you will have a handful, with pretty much any horse.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I do think there are fixable things here (turnout, hormones, etc) however, even if those things are fixed the issues may not magically go away, and it will also take a lot of effort on your part to fix them (can you convince the vet to come to you?).

I think it's worth a try but at the end of the day if the try/money is too much it's too much. There is nothing wrong with finding a new home for her as is and saying "I suspect she would be better with xyz if you could try those things". You can be as picky as you want to find the perfect home.

I agree she sounds like a fun project, but you would need to have resources that you currently do not have. There is no shame in that and you're doing the right thing.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

It saddens me that you think no one would want her. Give her a chance to find a home with an experienced person. She's a gorgeous horse and what you find scary someone else might find a fun challenge.

I understand how you feel, because I'm not very confident either. Especially when you get hurt. It makes you want to throw in the towel. And actually, that might be a big relief for both of you. Just because you re-home her doesn't mean you've failed. Riding should be fun.

So anyway, don't feel like she's trash because she's lovely. It might take a little looking, but I don't see why you can't find a home for her, and maybe even a little money as well.

Just this morning on my local Craigslist I saw someone asking $2800 for 2 yr old grade horse (that is not saddle broke). Do I think they will get it, I highly doubt it. But it will make a horse like yours seem like a bargain. I don't think $750 is too much to ask as a "listing price," especially if you will come down if you have an interested party. $600 might be even more attractive. But that's up to you. But anyway, please don't feel she is hopeless because I don't think she is. 

PS. I've always thought it was weird that she rode better in the winter than summer. My horses are much more relaxed in hot weather and hyper in the cold. Especially down in the Phoenix area.....it's over 100 degrees down there! So that's kind of a weird thing that she is that way. It leads one to think it could be hormonal. I always dread letting my horses sit in the winter for a week or two due to mud or snow because I know they will be pretty bouncy in the cold when I start riding again.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

IMO, for now, stop riding her. It isn't working. Get your DVDs and start with disc 1. My Arab improved tremendously with me once I stopped riding for a while and built a relationship through groundwork.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

THR, you're talking about that cute little buckskin paint/Arab/mustang filly? She's adorable!! But not $2800 adorable. What's funny is they're only asking $1600 for her broke Arab/mustang dam. 

Somehow I missed that she gets minimal turnout or stimulation. Yeah, definite recipe for disaster, ESPECIALLY with an Arab. That's how my friend's gelding was. The BO had him standing in a stall for five years. He was NUTS when she got him. She gave him a job (endurance riding) and more turnout and now he's a giant puppy dog who is happy to go out on the trail. 

Have you talked to your BO about the person hogging the arena and round pen? We had a trainer for a while at my barn that would do the same thing. We finally talked to the BO about it because it was getting ridiculous. That, along with the fact that she was stealing from clients and then mouthed off to the BO's Italian husband, got her kicked out of the barn...but not before she stole several feed buckets, feed scoops...and my creaking DRAFT-size halter and lead rope. Ugh. Good riddance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I stopped riding her after i got dragged in march. i may have tried to hop on here and there and she was not bad. I did have her where she could get out 7 hours a day last year and there was no change. When she is turned out she MAYBE wonders around. 

I dont feel like she is trash at all. I got her from someone who was going to send her to the auction because "charros dont ride arabs". And most people in my area either dont like arabs, or if they do they wont take older ones like her. If i was in the market for another horse, an unregistered 19 year old arab for intermediate riders in need of retraining would not be the top of my list lol. there a lot of nice horses on the market at the moment and im worried she well end up in the slaughter pipeline.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

The Bo has the boarders self govern. he dose not care and he will flat out tell you. If he has to do something he wont do it. He feeds (if you can call it that) 2 times a day and thats it. sooo there is no point about talking to him about that person. she also has 4 horses there so she pays more so gets away with more. kinda how it works there. its not the best place. im looking at moveing once i can get on full time.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Be careful not to price her too low. She does have 2 fairly serious problems: Age & Attittude, but she is a beautiful horse. If you get too close to the kill buyer price, that's exactly where she will end up.
Around here where we have a slaughter auction close by, the kill buyers hire families to go buy horses for them. The people selling think they are going to a good home but they get loaded straight on the killer's truck.:-(


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

You won't know for sure how she will sell until you list her. List her. Listing isn't selling. 

You're not enjoying riding. You said you were afraid of her. She dragged you. She needs a new home and you need a horse you can enjoy.

Do NOT do what I did. Mr. Big Stuff was a handful from the get-go with the temperament of a rattlesnake with a toothache. He was a challenge. He wasn't downright mean, just opinionated and grumpy. With attitude. I MADE it work. I rode even when I had knots in my stomach just thinking about climbing on. I worked on his attitude, I won every test he threw at me. After 7 years, we had a working relationship and he knew I wouldn't put up with anything. Almost every day until the last year was a struggle. Then he threw me into a tree and I almost died. First time ever for a real honest to goodness buck....and with no warning.

Riding should be fun and getting dragged is too dangerous to put up with. (with which to put up? LOL) I loved Big, but after I almost died, suddenly it wasn't as important to me that he be loved. I gave him away with full disclosure to a retired bronc rider who was looking for a gaited horse to go out with his gaited horse. Last I heard, he's doing fine. I also heard that when friends go out with him the guy rides Mr. Big Stuff and gives them HIS horse! LOL You only ride Mr. Big if you pass his tests....<grin> And I was just tired of all his manure.

Don't wait until you are hurt with permanent damage. Replace her. The month before my accident, Iridehorses commented on a ride that he was really perfect for me..."lots of attitude but he never really does anything dangerous." And 2 years before he told me to "sell that piece of s&&& and get yourself a decent horse." (Mainly because he couldn't get Big do squat for him!) LOL When riding isn't fun anymore, why take the risks that any riding involves? It's not a "safe" sport even on a quiet horse....so why put up with one you don't trust?"

I should have listened and replaced Big with another horse. If I had, I'd be much better off today.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well you got those DVD's, I know nothing of CA or stuff like that, but I have watched a few instructional training DVD's in my time, and one was totally, bang on the money, like having the trainer there with me (Richard Shrake's Showmanship), from then on, I was a top contender and winner at that, all due to that DVD.
So, try giving that a go with those instructionals and see what happens. And of course, GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Kiger - what part of the Phoenix area are you in? My sister has been talking about training again on the evenings she doesn't have jobs (owns a carriage company). She lives out toward Apache Junction/San Tan Valley. PM me if you're in that general vicinity and interested, and I'll give her a call. She's one heckuva good teacher/trainer - just doesn't advertise herself as one because she's been so invested with the business.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Im in the Glendale area so northish. Im going to hold off selling her just yet. I will try the vids. Worst case i hang onto her for a year or so and let her be a pasture puff once we move. She only gets along with his 28 year old tb so they could retire together. Thankfully im only in board and vet care. fiance can trim hooves and Zeke approves of him (barefoot trimmer) and his dad shoes so thats one less thing to worry about.


----------



## ManeEquinessence (Feb 11, 2014)

HagonNag said:


> You won't know for sure how she will sell until you list her. List her. Listing isn't selling.
> 
> You're not enjoying riding. You said you were afraid of her. She dragged you. She needs a new home and you need a horse you can enjoy.
> 
> ...


I don't think what you did was a mistake. I hope you don't interpret what I am saying as your life is not valuable and what you experienced wasn't significant. You gave it the ol' college try. It's the risks that we take to do what we love. If you're like me, you'd probably regret not trying everything in your power before giving him up.

Now to the OP, go with your gut. You know the answer to your question.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

So Kiger, did we cheer you up and give you renewed hope about riding until the end of time?


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

yes


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

HagonNag said:


> It's not a "safe" sport even on a quiet horse....so why put up with one you don't trust?"
> 
> I should have listened and replaced Big with another horse. If I had, I'd be much better off today.


Yes, been there done that!


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I wish you the BEST of luck!

Just remember she has been doing these unruly things with you for the past few years, and prolly with the old owner before that; hence her price when you got her. Don't get discourage if change doesn't happen over night. Or if you take a step forward and the find yourself taking three back.

Voice of experience on the three (or 10) steps back.

She will teach you much and you will become a better horseman.

Again, voice of experience.

Keep us posted. She really is a lovely mare. A handful no doubt, but nice! If I were much closer...........


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

The first year i had her she was fantastic. she was the perfect horse for me. the second summer i had her she started acting up and i thought it was because it was hot outside (106-119 is a little hot for me too). This year she started acting up when it was still in the 80-90s and cool out (90 is cool for us). her previous owner got rid of her because she was the wrong type of horse for the Mexican rodeos. They use arab mares for tripping, not riding, and certainly not cow spinning (its a cruel event). He was very hard on her, his idea of catching her was putting her in a small pen, slamming her against the fence and grabbing her by her mane. This guy could have given her back issues. he looked like he was almost 300lbs and he would run her on the pavement. Sooo im surprised she was not a complete nut when i got her. then again she was too afraid to do anything (she would shake at the hitching post when you had a saddle with her eyes bugging out of her head.

The point is that she was a good horse for me when i got her, but then a switch flipped when she was 17-18 and i dont recognize her anymore.

These vids where taken before i was afraid of her. Her bolting and silliness annoyed me, but never frightened me. 
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3727126590105&l=2079763156177194572

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3772263558501&l=1164173796320989719


someone did bring up a point (on the local forum) that she might have a rotated pelvis and the saddle is pushing on her back where the it hurts. She showed me pics of the progress with her horse and it looks alot like negra. but no one rally went into detail on how to fix it.

Here are some pics on where they see it.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Her rump doesn't look right...I'll have to dig up my Schleese saddle fitting book as it has images and explanations regarding certain saddle related behavior issues. Maybe I can take a picture of the page and upload it....it almost looks like helmet muscling...what shortbacked horses get when the saddle is too long for their backs.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Its kinda like a hunters bump. it could be a possibility though with her last owner (who was WAAAYYYY to big/heavy to be riding her as hard as he did). We (me and a few people) that she was used for horse tripping. she acted like it for a while too. i could swing her lead rope all over her and she did not care. but if she saw a lasso she was trying to hop the nearest fence. got her past that though. but being flipped bum over face at full speed would leave SOME damage.


----------



## ellen hays (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey

I understand how you feel. I am getting closer to the realization my horse is more horse than I can handle. He is a good horse, but health issues and age are notching away at my confidence. He is not a bad horse and I have had him for 9 or 10 yrs. You get attached to them. In selling him, my biggest fear is him landing in a kill pen. I just couldn't live with that. At the same time, I just spent a bunch of money on hay for the winter to keep him fed. I am trying to get him on a groundwork program to improve the situation. He doesn't bolt like your horse, but he goes behind the bit and becomes hard to control. At 63, I just can't see myself hanging on to a run a way horse. 

I am sorry about the long intro, but my point is that I know how frustrating your situation is. It like being pulled in two directions at once. I know you are like me in that you want to try everything to give resolving the problem a fair try.

I really hope things work out. Just a little support and understanding from my direction

I love your avatar picture of your horse.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

*Saddle Fit Issues Pictures*

Here are the pictures from the "Suffering in Silence" saddle fitting book by Jochen Schleese.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

It could very well be that. But she is fine for 4-5 months with the same saddle, then one day she is not? My saddle may not be the best fit bud that dose not effect her for 4-5 months. I used my Fiance's saddle (fits her like a glove but is 2 sizes too big for me) and i will get the same reaction after a while. My English saddle is the same way and its WAY in front of her loin.










Cause And Effect Of Hunter's Bump In The Horse





































THAT being said the hunters bumb could have been caused by her previous owner riding her like this.










She may have been used for horse tripping (later in the vit) and her previous owner tried to use her the steer spinning (around the 1 min mark).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdvlMZv-wRI


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

KigerQueen said:


> It could very well be that. But she is fine for 4-5 months with the same saddle, then one day she is not? My saddle may not be the best fit bud that dose not effect her for 4-5 months. I used my Fiance's saddle (fits her like a glove but is 2 sizes too big for me) and i will get the same reaction after a while. My English saddle is the same way and its WAY in front of her loin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG - that looks so cruel. Poor horses and cattle :-x


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

yep so some injury would not suprize me. but again im lacking competent vets.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Kiger, you need to move up here. Lol. You could board at my barn (cheapest place in the area and best care IMO) and we have awesome vets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

What I want to say about that crap, can't be printed. But I can say I hate the majority if people. We suck as a species.

I do wish you the best. You still 'sound' discouraged.


----------

